
Miners and hardware manufacturers are suffering in crypto bear market - apompliano
https://offthechain.substack.com/p/crypto-news-july-12-2018#comments
======
skate22
Probably a good time to upgrade your gaming PC (given the surplus of GPUs)

------
LillieAfleu
If the crypto winter has placed your altcoin trading on ice, you were never a
trader to begin with. Any fool can make money in a bull market, but bear
markets are where knowledge is gained and future profits are carved.

Depressed cryptocurrency prices are having a greater than expected impact on
mining businesses. This is most apparent in hardware manufacturers, along with
the stock price of publicly traded miners. View more on
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/)

Hardware, specifically GPUs and ASICs, were selling for a large premium at the
end of last year and into 2018. There was simply more demand than supply.
Manufacturers saw the increasing demand and ramped up production.

The market has now inverted and there is a surplus of hardware, which is being
sold at discounted prices. A great example is Bitmain’s S9 Antminers, widely
considered the most popular Bitcoin mining hardware. Earlier this year,
Bitmain was selling one machine for ~$2,500 and secondary sales were fetching
as much as $4,500.

